# Super H Carburetor issue



## sammy the RED (Sep 15, 2003)

Have to rebuild my carb on the Super H. 

Are the kits from Case/IH good ?


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Sammy, a factory kit should be top drawer, complete and fit right the first time!!


----------

